
Inslee expands coronavirus K-12 school closure across Washington State - travbrack
https://www.seattletimes.com/education-lab/inslee-announces-all-washington-k-12-schools-to-close-in-an-effort-to-slow-the-spread-of-coronavirus/
======
travbrack
What do wa state hacker parents have planned for their kids?

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Nothing yet. My high school aged kid has some virtual assignments but it seems
like he's just ignoring them and treating this as a vacation. We've been
letting him do school on his own but it seems like it's not going to work out
now.

